
WTF is technical debt? - atomos
https://medium.com/@adamberlinskyschine/wtf-is-technical-debt-b9e9d5f89d9
======
sharemywin
Sometimes throwing money at the problem isn't the answer.

There's a 4th option invest in people so they can function as productive
members of society. Am I saying that some day UBI might be needed...sure once
computers are doing all the jobs. But, until then let's help those that need
it most first.

Does a child with cancer deserve more cash help than an opioid addicted
violent felon? yes. Am I morally judging them? yes. Does opioid addicted
violent felon need help? yes. But direct cash assistance isn't what they need!

